# No post, continuous fast beeps



## kungfuturtle (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey all,

Just this second finished building my new build to replace my old one. I turned it on to hear the dreadful fast continuous beeps. I referred to the manual of my MB which stated that continuos beeps relate to a power issue. I messed around a little reseating the ATX power block (with the extra 4 pin block) and the small 4 pin CPU ones (my PSU has 2 of them so I inserted both). After this reproduced the same result I tried my old PSU and got the same problem (though this is a value brand 550W). Since this failed, although my MB manual said a power issue, I started to troubleshoot other components. I tried reseating the RAM sticks one at a time with no results, tried reseating the GPU with no results either. The GPU is from my old system which I tested just now and it still works. I honestly can't think of anything else to try so hopefully you guys can help. I get no display, just a pause and then suddenly continuos fast beeps. Please find my specs below:

CPU - Intel i5 760 2.8GHz Quad Core
MB - Gigabyte P55A-UD4
GPU - XFX ATi 5670 HD
RAM - OCZ 2x2GB DDR3 Obsidian
PSU - OCZ 850W GameXStream

Hopefully someone can help so I can get off my bed and get my build up and running 

Thanks in advance

Sorry couldn't see how to edit initial post. Just like to add that I am using an Antec 900 gaming case as well.

Edit - I doubt the other PSU would have worked anyway, seeing as it it only one 4 pin CPU connector where I have a quad which requires 8?

I'll try the new OCZ PSU in the old system and get back to you

Edit - Tested PSU in other system and it worked fine so it can't be that? With no RAM I get the continuos fast beeps but this time they start instantly. Whereas with one stick in slot one there is a soundless pause before the beeping begins. I have took the Mobo out of the case, places on an anti static surface and tested to no avail. I then reseated the CPU and heatsink also to no avail. I really have no idea what the problem is here but my guess is either the Memory or Mobo. However I cannot test other RAM as these are the only two sticks I have. I did checj Giga's support list and my sticks weren't there although similar model numbers were (and it did say they can not list all due to the vast number of makes).

If anyone has any ideas it would be greatly appreciated as I am tearing my hair out!:sigh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A continuous beep can also be a Mobo or keyboard problem. You may have a Mobo to case short. Did you use one standoff ,no more-no less, or every mounting hole in the Mobo?
Setting the Mobo on the anti-static bag is not a good idea as it can actually conduct electricity.
Bench Test properly.
Remove everything from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## kungfuturtle (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. From reading your troubleshooting guide I think the problem is the motherboard and it is too late. I used four stand offs which were already in the case. (there was actually five but I missed one of them) This was pretty much in each corner. To be honest I think I have killed the Mobo D: I was under the impression that being an anti-static bag it was perfectly safe to play the Mobo on. I will try it solely on the case, if I have sent the Mobo to it's grave will I be able to get a free replacement. I only purchased it a week ago and it has a warranty and everything?

Thanks, i'll get back to you

Hi, I tried the above but it still won't boot correctly, although I did get the continuos beeps but with a really long one before automatic shutdown. Slightly different but still not luck.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the bios beeps are there to tell you what is wrong

check what they are telling you here

www.bioscentral.com


----------



## kungfuturtle (Feb 21, 2008)

Okay, so eBuyer believed it was the RAM as they checked Gigabyte's compatible list but it wasn't on there/ They quickly sent me a replacement which I just tried now. Sadly nothings changed, the beeps remain. Although I do sometimes get either continuos beeps for ages, continuos beeps then automatic shutdown or continuos beeps followed by a long extended beep and shutdown. Not sure what the problem is, there is a really long hesitant pause before the beeps so it must be passing through the process before it checks something and emits the errors? No RAM = the same beeps but this RAM is on the list and I have tried different slots with one stick.

Regards,
Jack+


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check what they are telling you

that is what they are there for


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Also try the second ram slot from the cpu, the P55's I've used all used the 2nd and 4th slots, instead of the 1st and 3rd of socket 775. Check your motherboard manual though, it should have the population rules for ram.


----------



## kungfuturtle (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello all, I recieved the MB and CPU back from eBuyer today and bench tested it. I got the one beep so I was happy and put it into the case. I booted it up to check it was all still okay and then reformatted the harddrive in my old PC. I then moved it into this one and installed Win7. The process seems to go along smoothly and it automatically restarts my computer to continue the process.

However this is where the problem is. After booting up and waiting past the "press any key to boot from CD/DVD", I get the Windows Startup Screen. It reads starting Windows or something similar and then changes to something about writing the registry keys. Around a few seconds later the computer shutdowns and reboots itself and I get the error that Windows could not start and to try Safe Mode, last know configuration etc. None of these options work, Safe Mode reads "Windows cannot complete in Safe Mode".

I know automatic restarts can be heat issues but this is happening at EXACTLY the same time, everytime. However it no longer says the registry message but just reboots on "Starting Windows".

My CPU temp is around 39-44°c and I have it set to warn me if it gets too hot which it doesn't. The only thing I noticed while checking the connections was that my GPU seemed to be fairly hot. I don't know the temperature of it but it did feel fairly warm. I was wondering if anyone has any idea to the problem here and the best action to take?

Thanks again,
Jack


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the bios is set to see sata as ide


----------

